# Does anyone actually enjoy their job/career?



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

I've been thinking about this lately. I think we all kind of always have this impression that we're all meant to do something, to fit into our own particular mold, and that somewhere out there, there is the "best" or most fitting job for us. It's just that some of us take a while to find what it is.


But the more and more I talk to people, the more I start to think that this may not be entirely true. It seems like always everyone I talk to is just left taking the best available option, something they can do to pay the bills.


I know everyone's different. I know some people out there are very satisfied with their jobs, overall enjoy them, and are very happy with the jobs they have. But it seems like most people just work to work.

Of course, there's no perfect job. Everyone has things they hate about their job, even if they overall enjoy it. But at the same time, it seems like everyone feels like somewhere out there there's something better than what they're currently doing.


I think what makes me think about it the most are my students. Many of my students don't enjoy the subject I teach (math), and they're not always motivated to do it. I think many don't like the idea of working hard at it because they're not interested in it and don't think it's important to their lives. 

But I think they have the impression that one day they're find some job that they are passionate about and that this will motivate them to work hard. They think that once they find what's "right for them", that then they'll have no problem working hard.



So I'm wondering...does this happen for other people? Are there people out there who hated school but love their job?

Because it seems like most people I talk to are the opposite...they enjoyed high school and college, and they aren't happy about their work. Of course, a lot of this is the idea of "not knowing what you have until it's gone"...they miss school because they cant' go back, and they're stuck working the rest of their lives.


For me, I always enjoyed school, both high school and college. While it was stressful sometimes, I enjoyed working in school and learning. I liked pretty much all of my subjects. Even though I enjoy my work and it's satisfying, it's way, way harder and more stressful than being a student.



So I'm just curious to hear other people's experiences.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

The idea of 'enjoying' school and work never truly cross my mind. Not that I didn't enjoy them, but most of it because I saw school and work as some part of stages in my life that I have to go through no matter what. 

There were bad times and good times. 
There were some subjects that I like and some that I don't, I've met different people, learned different things in various ways, joined numerous activities, etc.

Plus, I had done my best in school, both in academics and social activities, so there's only little to none that I regret.

But I can say that I do quiet enjoying my job. It's not my dream job (I have not yet arrived to that), but I'm always working in an area which I'm very good (talented) at, so that has helped me especially when I felt bored, unmotivated, and less-productive sometimes.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

I dearly hope so.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I do, but I get paid hardly anything and my schedule sucks - which might make it difficult for me to keep doing this for too long.


----------



## Exerio (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't think such a job exist. Every job will have negative traits and we as humans are incredibly good at looking at the negative. But of course some people like their job more then others, and I do believe quite a lot of people is satisfied with their job. Most people, as you said, just don't notice until they can't work with it anymore. 

The saying: "The grass is always greener on the other side", comes to mind.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I basically work to pay my bills.

Maybe for some people, they manage to get their act together before getting their schooling, and find a career they really enjoy.

My career ended up being something I'm good at but that I don't really enjoy having to spend a lot of energy on sorting through the fine details of. On the basic, bottom level I just don't really care about it. So I feel like I've never achieved as much as someone else could who actually enjoyed this line of work, and I also feel bad I never contribute as much as I technically could; yet I cannot really afford to shift out at this point due to the financial hit and needing the money for things like college tuition for the kids.

I'm definitely starting to think ahead now, though, and consider changes. Even a long-term transition into something more fulfilling is better than feeling trapped forever somewhere.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

I believe I am enjoying what I plan to go into.

Also, why does it say "Pumpkin" and "Ghost" under some folks names?


----------



## greco (Jul 10, 2010)

I like my job a lot. But to get it, I spent 8 years in jobs i didn't realy enjoy much. Actually, last Friday a recruiter I know well told me of a new role at a firm that I could easily get due to my profile. The role is similar to what I did 2 yrs ago, except it pays 70% more than I make now or made 2 yrs ago. 

I didn't even have to think much. The answer to her is 'no thanks'.


----------



## Ann Kane (Sep 30, 2011)

teddy564339 said:


> I've been thinking about this lately. I think we all kind of always have this impression that we're all meant to do something, to fit into our own particular mold, and that somewhere out there, there is the "best" or most fitting job for us. It's just that some of us take a while to find what it is.
> 
> But the more and more I talk to people, the more I start to think that this may not be entirely true. It seems like always everyone I talk to is just left taking the best available option, something they can do to pay the bills.
> 
> ...


I like my job. I didn't like school very much, but i loved college. I haven't liked most of the jobs I've had. the one I have now, i like because I have room and space to work on my own, its casual, and i have a lot of opportunity to learn. I feel like this job is going somewhere in terms of career. Since i have a complex about that, feeling like im' not "going anywhere" in terms of career, work experience is more important than more college. I need to be able to show something for myself in terms of hands-on skills. I love going to college, but i wouldn't enjoy it now unless i felt i had a good career going. As far as students in K-12, kids dont like people telling them what to do. they don't usually develop enthusiasm for learning until college, if even then. I actually think its healthy to enjoy work above school. I'm all for lifelong learning, but kids go to college and keep going and keep going, because its actually harder to step out in the workforce.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ann Kane said:


> I like my job. I didn't like school very much, but i loved college. I haven't liked most of the jobs I've had. the one I have now, i like because I have room and space to work on my own, its casual, and i have a lot of opportunity to learn. I feel like this job is going somewhere in terms of career. Since i have a complex about that, feeling like im' not "going anywhere" in terms of career, work experience is more important than more college. I need to be able to show something for myself in terms of hands-on skills. I love going to college, but i wouldn't enjoy it now unless i felt i had a good career going. As far as students in K-12, kids dont like people telling them what to do. they don't usually develop enthusiasm for learning until college, if even then. I actually think its healthy to enjoy work above school. I'm all for lifelong learning, but kids go to college and keep going and keep going, because its actually harder to step out in the workforce.


Yeah, I guess it kind of comes with the territory when I teach teenagers. I don't like to give in to the stereotype of thinking "Teenagers think they know everything", because that's definitely not always true. But they're also at a time in their lives that they're starting to become more independent, going from children to adults. This leads them to start developing a lot of personal ideas that will stick with them for life, so sometimes it also makes them forget that they still have a lot to learn (hell, I'm 28 and I still have a lot to learn). 

For me it's not so much the lack of interest that bothers me as much as the lack of effort and willingness to work.


----------



## Ann Kane (Sep 30, 2011)

teddy564339 said:


> Yeah, I guess it kind of comes with the territory when I teach teenagers. I don't like to give in to the stereotype of thinking "Teenagers think they know everything", because that's definitely not always true. But they're also at a time in their lives that they're starting to become more independent, going from children to adults. This leads them to start developing a lot of personal ideas that will stick with them for life, so sometimes it also makes them forget that they still have a lot to learn (hell, I'm 28 and I still have a lot to learn).
> 
> For me it's not so much the lack of interest that bothers me as much as the lack of effort and willingness to work.


My work ethic has much improved from when i was in my early 20s. I'm not saying i was a total slacker...but i was kinda whatever, especially when dissatisfied with things. I got a lot better, now i'm much more concerned with doing a good job, learning, and doing things efficiently. So some of the kids you notice wont get better, but some will. Whats sad is when you see people in their mid thirties and later who are like that.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not sure what kind of job/career I want. And like I said in another thread, I'm having trouble between choosing a job/career involving video games, computers, or aesthetic beauty.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

sigh, ive never liked any of my jobs and im in a very dark place when it comes to talking or thinking about employment.


----------



## doucette (Oct 23, 2011)

I have found job I really enjoy. I can work with things that I really love, I feel my work has purpose. Earlier I did not believe those who insists they love their job and enjoy go to work at mornig... now I believe that, I have seen it! You only have to find your vocation.

P.s. I loved to study, too


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

@teddy564339

Nope. Like making money though.

Working at getting to the point that
I don't have to work to make money.

Ahhhhhhhh...... the 'maybe possible' dream!!!!


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

If you can't find anything negative about your job it probably doesn't pay anything. Every job has its good and bad. I guess you just gotta find one that has the most pros.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

There is a reason they pay you to show up. Try not to get a job you hate, not find one you love, and you'll be a lot happier and less disappointed.


----------



## skye21 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am fortunate to truly enjoy my job-- yet, on average I don't find it any easier to leave home in the morning-- I like home much more!


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I've always loved school and college deep down, but I hated High School mostly because of the cliques and people there who made my life a living hell, and I also have myself to blame for that for harboring ill to others so often.

When it comes to a job, I generally hate it. I know I have to do it but I'd rather have a career over a job any day. Yet, I like working my part-time job at McDonalds. It may not pay much but the people who work there make it pretty bearable, despite the complete lack of respect from customers to our restaurant location. I'll admit though, I'm still one of those young adults that wished their first job could have been Best Buy. lol


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Falhalterra said:


> I've always loved school and college deep down, but I hated High School mostly because of the cliques and people there who made my life a living hell, and I also have myself to blame for that for harboring ill to others so often.
> 
> When it comes to a job, I generally hate it. *I know I have to do it but I'd rather have a career over a job any day. Yet, I like working my part-time job at McDonalds. It may not pay much but the people who work there make it pretty bearable, despite the complete lack of respect from customers to our restaurant location.* I'll admit though, I'm still one of those young adults that wished their first job could have been Best Buy. lol


This is the exact reason why I hate my job (same job, too). A customer spit in my hand at the drive-thru window, I told (yelled) at him to go fuck himself, and the only good thing that came out of that was that the manager supported me snapping at the guy. Seriously though, it's like I become sub-human, and it's okay to treat people like utter shit if they're working those jobs, because you're seen as utter shit.

I'm still a little pissed about it haha. I'd be even more pissed if he gave me some strange disease and I didn't have the chance to get his license plate number. 

I remind myself that there are at least ten other jobs that are significantly worse than working there frequently (or at least when I have to deal with customers).


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, you could be working at a gas station with alcohol or be a pizza delivery driver. xD


----------

